# Negotiating salary



## megan (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey all, 

I am considering moving to Dubai from US to work for private family as therapist for autistic child. The family is native Emirati- does anyone know the average wealth of Dubai citizens? What would be a reasonable salary to request? FYI I make around $3200/month. I feel crass talking so bluntly about money but I need to have an idea of what would be reasonable to request before I have a phone interview tomorrow and Saturday. In addition to basic salary I will be asking for some sort of housing/car allowance and airface, residency fees. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Average wealth of Dubai citizens? If by that you mean Emiratis (as the rest of us are just residents & not citizens) then most are at least comfortably off, if not rather wealthy. Do you know where this family live or anything else about their lives? That might give some clues.

As for residents, incomes vary hugely from AED 500 to AED 100k+ per month depending in nationality and employment. For the role you are considering I would expect you would be paid something in the region of AED 15-25k per month dependent of level of responsibility and just how much you are wanted.

In itself, that isn't enough so you need to ask for accommodation - either a decent allowance or for an apartmetn to be provided. Are you not expected to live in? Not sure you'd really want to as you will find that there are massive cultural differences between tradional Emiratis families and living in the US.

If the family is employing you then it is their legal responsibility to sort out your residency. You should never have to sort that out or pay for it. In you rsituation it is reasonable to expect the employer to pay for an annual return flight to your home country.

If you read through the sticky thread about things you need to know you will pick up useful info regarding cost of living.

Could be a very interesting opportunity, but do plenty of research first and keep asking questions.

Good luck

-


----------

